# Lautertal Bikemarathon 2011



## Lemone (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle,

ich suche einen Startplatz für den diesjährigen Lautertal-Bikemarathon in Spiegelberg. Also, falls jemand angemeldet ist und nicht kann oder nicht mehr  will, bitte ne kurze PM an mich, würde den startplatz übernehmen.

Am liebsten würde ich die Strecke No. 2 (55,2 Kilometer  1470 Höhenmeter)fahren, zur Not aber auch die ländere - muß halz noch ein bisschen fahren .

Gruß und Danke,
Lemone


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juli 2011)

Wow ist der schon ausgebucht???? Krass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntaresH (21. Juli 2011)

ja ausgebucht, da muss man immer gleich am ersten Tag reservieren...ist aber auch ein geiles Rennen und richtig gut organisiert....isch freue mich schon drauf..


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juli 2011)

AntaresH schrieb:


> ja ausgebucht, da muss man immer gleich am ersten Tag reservieren...ist aber auch ein geiles Rennen und richtig gut organisiert....isch freue mich schon drauf..



Was für ein Glück, dass ich letzte (oder Vorletzte) Woche noch angemeldet hab!!!


----------



## Lemone (21. Juli 2011)

Was ist mit mir  Ich will auch mit spielen


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juli 2011)

Lemone schrieb:


> Was ist mit mir  Ich will auch mit spielen



Warteliste???? Oder wirklich kucken ob hier einer abspringt und den Platz übernehmen. Ist echt überraschend wie schnell das immer geht...


----------



## Daywalker1977 (21. Juli 2011)

Kurz nach Öffnung waren schon 60& der Plätze belegt...ich hab einen  es ist mein erster Marathon überhaupt naja um ehrlich zu sein bike ich erst seit September 2010 davor war 12 Jahre no sports angesagt..... durchkommen wird wohl die Hauptsache bei mir werden


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juli 2011)

Daywalker1977 schrieb:


> Kurz nach Öffnung waren schon 60& der Plätze belegt...ich hab einen  es ist mein erster Marathon überhaupt naja um ehrlich zu sein bike ich erst seit September 2010 davor war 12 Jahre no sports angesagt..... durchkommen wird wohl die Hauptsache bei mir werden



Ist ein netter familiärer Marathon, aber jetzt auch kein Zuckerschlecken - eigentlich ein schöner Mix aus Trails, Uphils und Downhills! Fies wird er nur wenns arg nass ist...


----------



## Daywalker1977 (22. Juli 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ist ein netter familiärer Marathon, aber jetzt auch kein Zuckerschlecken - eigentlich ein schöner Mix aus Trails, Uphils und Downhills! Fies wird er nur wenns arg nass ist...



Habe auch gehört das er recht "knackig" sein soll...... naja meine family ist ziemlich stolz auf mich das ich nach so vielen jahren ohne Sport wieder angefangen habe und auch wenn es echt hart ist (ich wiege zudem 20kg zuviel) so beisse ich mich gerade echt durch......und da ich nächstes jahr nach Spiegelberg ziehen werde dachte ich mir das ist u.a. auch ein guter Einstand


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juli 2011)

Daywalker1977 schrieb:


> Habe auch gehört das er recht "knackig" sein soll...... naja meine family ist ziemlich stolz auf mich das ich nach so vielen jahren ohne Sport wieder angefangen habe und auch wenn es echt hart ist (ich wiege zudem 20kg zuviel) so beisse ich mich gerade echt durch......und da ich nächstes jahr nach Spiegelberg ziehen werde dachte ich mir das ist u.a. auch ein guter Einstand



Na dann vorsichtig angehen und nicht mitreißen lassen! Grad der 1. Anstieg auf Schotter zieht sich etwas, da sollte man nicht gleich alles rausblasen!


----------



## commencal blanc (23. August 2011)

Servus,
der Marathon ist super - war die letzten beiden Male dabei.
Leider Anmeldung schon verpasst.
Würde gerne einen Startplatz nehmen.
Umbuchung ist auch am Renntag noch möglich, ging letztes Jahr problemlos.

Bitte melden, falls ein Startplatz abzugeben sein sollte!


Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntaresH (4. Oktober 2011)

hi,

schaut mal ins Gästebuch beim Veranstalter...gebe einige schön Wetterfahrer ihren Startplatz ab...!!

wer von euch fährt denn die kleine Schnupperrunde??dann könne man sich ja zusammen tun ;-))


----------



## commencal blanc (4. Oktober 2011)

AntaresH schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> schaut mal ins Gästebuch beim Veranstalter...gebe einige schön Wetterfahrer ihren Startplatz ab...!!
> 
> wer von euch fährt denn die kleine Schnupperrunde??dann könne man sich ja zusammen tun ;-))



Danke für den Hinweis. Habe aber mittlerweile einen vom Kollegen, 
da dieser dank Schulter OP nicht starten kann!

Bis Sonntag auf der Strecke? 
Ich werd zwei Runden fahren, reicht mir dieses Jahr 



Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Daywalker1977 (4. Oktober 2011)

AntaresH schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> schaut mal ins Gästebuch beim Veranstalter...gebe einige schön Wetterfahrer ihren Startplatz ab...!!
> 
> wer von euch fährt denn die kleine Schnupperrunde??dann könne man sich ja zusammen tun ;-))


 
Ich fahre die Schnupperrunde..... naja "fahren" ist fast zuiel gesagt die Strecke finde ich schon recht knackig (obwohl ich ja aus der Nähe komme und das terrain gewohnt bin) ich möchte einfach nur durchkommen..... gestern war schon mächtig was lso auf dervermutlichen Strecke,......


----------



## AntaresH (4. Oktober 2011)

na dann können wir ja zusammen fahren...für mich zählt auch nur das ankommen...;-)wollen wir uns irgendwo treffen!?


----------



## Daywalker1977 (4. Oktober 2011)

AntaresH schrieb:


> na dann können wir ja zusammen fahren...für mich zählt auch nur das ankommen...;-)wollen wir uns irgendwo treffen!?


 
wie wäre es mit dem hinteren Ende des Feldes ?  bin die Startnummer 199 mit nem weiss/roten H[OE]HENRAUSCH bike....

Aber ohne sch**** bin echt net wirklich schnell habe dieses Jahr (Ende letztes jahr) überhaupt erst angefangen mit Sport nach 13 Jahren Pause und wiege auch noch etwas zuviel (oder bin 10cm zu "klein" ;-) ) wenn wirklich schneller dann kannst dann bitte nicht warten....


----------



## TKBK (11. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

ach war des wieder schee. Die haben einen direkten Draht zum Wettergott !!
Ich war jetzt zum 5ten mal dabei und das Wetter war immer gut.

Gruß
tkbk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker1977 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja war echt super ! bin schon stolz das ich es geschafft habe auch wenn ich letzter der Herren war  am Waschplatz habe ich dafür mit den profis 2 takte reden könne hehe quasi Platz 1 und letzter direkt bike an bike am Waschplatz 

Aber das war es definitiv wert und das beste ist, ab nächstes Jahr ist es ein Heimspiel hehe


----------

